# The law



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

Is there a law or regulation on when the plow should be on your truck? Mine is never on if there is no snow to push around. I just was wondering if there are any regulations on it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why?......

And who's going to regulate and inforce it?

And why?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The start of deer season is a good rule...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss;2047839 said:


> Why?......
> 
> And who's going to regulate and inforce it?
> 
> And why?


Agreed. But I've had a cop tell me that I had to remove my trailer hitch if I wasn't trailering anything. Supposedly illegal. By the way, it's still in there. It's saved me serious damage when being rear ended twice in the last ten years. No damage to the truck.


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

dieselss;2047839 said:


> Why?......
> 
> And who's going to regulate and inforce it?
> 
> And why?


One reason I can think of is that a big hunk of metal sticking off the front of my truck may increase liability and in this day and age of lawsuits the insurance companies may start requiring it. Just a thought.
Who might enforce such a law might be the police. :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guys have been driving around with the plow on pulling their mowers since sept


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I'll sue you b/c your driving around with a plow when it's not in season......HAHA


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;2047912 said:


> Ok I'll sue you b/c your driving around with a plow when it's not in season......HAHA


Contract runs from Nov first to Oct thirty first.


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

No you would sue me for hitting you with it.:realmad:
I was just wondering if anybody heard of a regulation not trying to debate it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again, why would there be?
And fyi there is a law again having the strobes on on public streets, how often do they get inforced?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Years ago they got rid of the permanent head gear because it effected the airbags and crumble zone


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tonybands;2047922 said:


> No you would sue me for hitting you with it.:realmad:
> I was just wondering if anybody heard of a regulation not trying to debate it.


If you hit me I'll just dial 888 8888or maybe 444 4444


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2047928 said:


> If you hit me I'll just dial 888 8888or maybe 444 4444


Most would dial 911 1st


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2047936 said:


> Most would dial 911 1st


Inside buffalo joke


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Around us our larger plow trucks get pulled if we have plows on the night after a storm. Our bigger trucks run 9 or 10' plows and are too wide for most michigan roads. The cop has told me they will not pull anyone over the night of a storm but the following night if we are out doing clean up they always stop us and give a over length ticket. So we have to run just pick ups for clean up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

MA has laws in place about when you can have the plow on your truck, how long after storms etc. I can't remember the laws, we found them awhile ago. Not enforced on smaller trucks, and seldom on larger trucks from what I have noticed.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

many jurisdictions do have laws against having a plow on your vehicle a certain period of time after a storm, just as they have laws against driving with your hitch in place if not towing a trailer or driving down the road with unauthorized strobes flashing. these laws vary from town to town, state to state and it's best to check with your local jurisdictions. how often they are *E*nforced (that's with an E, not an I) is a whole 'nother story. but yes, these laws would be *E*nforced by the police if they are even aware they exist/chose to *E*nforce. The odds of them being *E*nforced is likely very slim.

for some ignorance is bliss, but it is always advised to be aware of the law. as we all know, ignorance to the law is not an excuse... "sorry officer, I didn't know the speed limit was only 35mph, so that absolves me of all responsibility" yeah, nice try.

Along the lines of plow design safety, a federal law was passed in 1993 or 1994 making it illegal for plow manufacturers to continue to produce the conventional style of plows in which the frame, pump, lights and lift arm stay on the vehicle once the plow is removed - hence the advent of the minute mount, unimount, etc. where all that stuff comes off with the plow. reason being is the excessive damage caused in collisions by the protruding lift arm. It was enough of a concern for a federal regulation to be passed preventing plow manufacturers from producing the conventional setup any further.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Along the lines of plow design safety said:


> Interesting. I always thought the plow manufactures did away with the conventional style plows because they made the trucks look ugly as hell in the off-season. My Dad had one of the very first western uni mounts in our area back in the day. I remember thinking it was the coolest thing ever that the look of the truck wasn't ruined by having a plow on it.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

grandview;2047945 said:


> Inside buffalo joke


Same in Rochester, I sang the song as I read it! HAHA


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

grandview;2047928 said:


> If you hit me I'll just dial 888 8888or maybe 444 4444


please keep Celino and Barnes and William Mattar out of the snowplowing business please


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*geometry?*



Superior L & L;2047947 said:


> Around us our larger plow trucks get pulled if we have plows on the night after a storm. Our bigger trucks run 9 or 10' plows and are too wide for most michigan roads. The cop has told me they will not pull anyone over the night of a storm but the following night if we are out doing clean up they always stop us and give a over length ticket. So we have to run just pick ups for clean up


I remember this from another thread last year.

What is the width law in your area?

A blade, whatever width, isn't that wide when it's angled, so if you angle your blade while driving, it makes it smaller.

Don't most plow makers list blade width at angle?


----------

